# critical error windows can't find hard disk space



## invoice (Jan 15, 2011)

i have a lenovo that is fairly new. My computer was working fine and then all of a sudden i'm getting several error messages. A box is coming up that is called a disk optimizer activation. Another message box i receive says "hard drive not found. Missing hard drive". Another error message box i get says " ram usage5 is critically high". I don't have that much on my hard drive and have 2 gb of ram. something is messed up here and i don't have a clue. Please help if possible. This computer has windows vista business, NOT xp. Sorry


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If you can, restore to factory default using the Recovery media.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like you installed a program called Disk Optimizer. If so Hit the *Windows Key +R* on your keyboard and in the Run box type *appwiz.cpl *and hit enter. In the Add Remove Programs, uninstall any Disk Optimizer, PC tools or any new program like that you might have installed recently If you still have problems, do a System Restore to a time before you installed this program.


----------

